

L0pht Heavy Industries Testifying at the United States Senate (1998) - bdz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVJldn_MmMY

======
lifeguard
Ironic that some members turned out to be rats for the feds.

~~~
deadfall
[http://www.stuffaboutcode.com/2013/07/raspberry-pi-
reading-c...](http://www.stuffaboutcode.com/2013/07/raspberry-pi-reading-car-
obd-ii-data.html)

------
schrodingersCat
Nice find! I remember when this happened

